# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ - ΠΩΛΗΤΗΣ/ΠΩΛΗΤΡΙΑ

## sot1

http://www.xe.gr/jobs/hlektronikoi%7Cad-540792198.html

Ζητείται από την *ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΔΗΣΙΟΣ Α.Ε.*
*σε υποκατάστημα της Θεσσαλονίκη


το ειδα και το μεταφερω εδω

*

----------

